# ABS MK60EC1 long coding



## smahony (Nov 25, 2010)

Please can anybody to help me assist in coding this ABS module, Unfortunately old coding has been lost. It is Skoda Octavia combi 2009.

Friday,17,June,2011,19:24:22:11472
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 62 69 72

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 TB HW: 03G 906 021 AN
Component: R4 1,9l EDC G000SG 2047 
Revision: --H09--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 72EF911D143F

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 74E397056E2B

1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 250
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.02
 Time: 19:24:39

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 0
Count: 4608
Count: 195
Count: 42496
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 AC HW: 3T0 907 044 AC
Component: Climatronic 122 0203 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0100000000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SK35.rod
VCID: 73E194196B25

1 Fault Found:
9481200 - Coolant Pressure 
B10AB F0 [009] - Too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 250
Mileage: 47237 km
Date: 2013.14.02
Time: 18:21:29


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 HW: 1K0 937 087 
Component: BCM PQ35 H 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 40180AB8D00508C04008008011000924057000AE426D85605C0440000000
Shop #: WSC 07990 790 07990
VCID: EED7056D8007

Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 25030 22 0601 
Coding: 00D7B7

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 170309 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0730ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66630907902248
Coding: 010001
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: FEF7352DD067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q6 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD2BLWN9 
Coding: 0020790
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3D7572211DE1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CN HW: 1K0 953 549 CN
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 800B4BD5AA93

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: KOMBI H21 0109 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110B00
Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 397D663109C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K093231175
Coding: E9A17F46000002002302
Shop #: WSC 07990 790 07990
VCID: 377960093FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: IMMO H21 0109 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 397D663109C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 N HW: 1T0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 428F01DD641F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 316D5E11D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 N HW: 1T0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 438104D97B05

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1507354
Shop #: WSC 07990 790 07990
VCID: 346357052EAB

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000023

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AK HW: 1K0 959 703 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012551
VCID: 79FDA6314949

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 E HW: 1K0 907 383 E
Component: Anhaenger H08 0080 
Revision: 3A002002 Serial number: 00000117566740
Coding: 4100000100000000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 2F695869C78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AK HW: 1K0 959 704 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012551
VCID: 7AFFB93D4C4F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

We do not have enough information on those MK60EC1 modules to built coding from scratch so they are normally sent to the dealer for SVM (online) coding. Do you have a scan from this vehicle saved anywhere, perhaps in a older VCDS auto-scan or original GFF report from the dealer history?


----------



## smahony (Nov 25, 2010)

Only one auto-scan, which I have already with no coding ABS unit.


```
Friday,17,June,2011,19:24:22:11472
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 62 69 72

VIN: TMBGS61ZX92051774   

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
   Part No SW: 03G 906 021 TB    HW: 03G 906 021 AN
   Component: R4 1,9l EDC G000SG  2047  
   Revision: --H09---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000071
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
   VCID: 72EF911D143F

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD    HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H35 0104  
   Revision: 00H35001    
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 74E397056E2B

1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 250
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.14.02
                    Time: 19:24:39

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 3
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 4608
                    Count: 195
                    Count: 42496
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 AC    HW: 3T0 907 044 AC
   Component: Climatronic   122 0203  
   Revision: 00003001    
   Coding: 0100000000
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
   ROD: EV_Climatronic_SK35.rod
   VCID: 73E194196B25

1 Fault Found:
9481200 - Coolant Pressure 
             B10AB F0 [009] - Too Low
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 250
                    Mileage: 47237 km
                    Date: 2013.14.02
                    Time: 18:21:29


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 937 087     HW: 1K0 937 087 
   Component: BCM PQ35  H   020 0358  
   Revision: 00020000    
   Coding: 40180AB8D00508C04008008011000924057000AE426D85605C0440000000
   Shop #: WSC 07990 790 07990
   VCID: EED7056D8007

   Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
   Component: Wischer 25030  22  0601 
   Coding: 00D7B7

   Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
   Component: RLS 170309 05  54  0402 
   Coding: 0730ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 1Z0-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475     HW: 1Z0 919 475 
   Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H06 0004  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 66630907902248
   Coding: 010001
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
   VCID: FEF7352DD067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T    HW: 1K0 909 605 T
   Component: Q6 AIRBAG VW8   020 2300  
   Revision: 05020000    Serial number: 0038PD2BLWN9  
   Coding: 0020790
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
   VCID: 3D7572211DE1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CN    HW: 1K0 953 549 CN
   Component: J0527           053 0111  
   Coding: 0000034
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
   VCID: 800B4BD5AA93

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D    HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
   Component: KOMBI         H21 0109  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 110B00
   Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00999
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
   VCID: 397D663109C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H16 0210  
   Revision:   H16       Serial number: 3400K093231175
   Coding: E9A17F46000002002302
   Shop #: WSC 07990 790 07990
   VCID: 377960093FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D    HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
   Component: IMMO          H21 0109  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
   VCID: 397D663109C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 N    HW: 1T0 959 701 N
   Component: Tuer-SG         008 2011  
   Coding: 0004342
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
   VCID: 428F01DD641F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69     3001  
   Revision: 00H17000    
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 316D5E11D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 N    HW: 1T0 959 702 N
   Component: Tuer-SG         008 2011  
   Coding: 0004342
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
   VCID: 438104D97B05

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C    HW: 5M0 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-Steuergeraet    0148  
   Revision: 00H04000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 1507354
   Shop #: WSC 07990 790 07990
   VCID: 346357052EAB

   Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l    0004  
   Coding: 00000023

   Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r    0004  
   Coding: 00000023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AK    HW: 1K0 959 703 AK
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2001  
   Coding: 0000144
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012551
   VCID: 79FDA6314949

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345)       Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 E    HW: 1K0 907 383 E
   Component: Anhaenger     H08 0080  
   Revision: 3A002002    Serial number: 00000117566740
   Coding: 4100000100000000
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
   VCID: 2F695869C78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AK    HW: 1K0 959 704 AK
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2001  
   Coding: 0000144
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012551
   VCID: 7AFFB93D4C4F

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Then (as Dana wrote already) the dealer is your only way out.


----------



## smahony (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, then thanks all for their help. I visit a dealer


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have that ABS Module, but the part number is a bit different


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

If the part number is different then you do not have the same module. 

FWIW, I have 2 cars here. Same engine, transmission and most other equipment is identical as well. Part numbers and software versions are identical for the all powertrain modules, but the MK60EC1 coding is still different. Why do I say this? To keep you from playing around. We wouldn't recommend a dealer visit unless we felt it was unavoidable.


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry for archaeology but on polish forum of Skoda Octavia is one thread about MK60EC1 coding few people have codec correctly this ABS in cars from 2005 year.

There was swapped MK70 on MK60EC1 in Skoda and MK60 on MK60EC1 in VW Touran. Only fault was from too old Power Steering which can't use DSR with MK60EC1 and don't have this configuration in adaptation channel. The solution is to code byte 15 bit 5 in ABS and set 1 (DSR INactive) in adaptation in module 44 and there was no fault on dash and in VCDS.


----------



## hrdinaveliky (Sep 19, 2011)

I could send code over pm. Send request together with your VIN...


----------



## Kwstastsouf (Jan 9, 2021)

I have scoda Octavia 1z3 2008 1.8 tsi and I converted it to 2.0 tfsi bwa awd and I can't do long coding the abs 1K0 907 379 BJ.. Vin code is TMBBK21Z982083259 Can you please help me??


----------



## Gullible (Dec 2, 2021)

hrdinaveliky said:


> I could send code over pm. Send request together with your VIN...


Hi, Are you still able to provide long codes?


----------

